# Verstärker + Boxen für TV



## Tyro (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Technik-Buffies,
ich, bzw. meine Mutter hat ein Anliegen, nur ich konnte ihr nicht viel weiterhelfen, also frag ich mal hier nach: Wir haben bei uns im Wohnzimmer noch einen alten Röhren-TV mit Festplatten-Reciever und DvD-Player stehen, da wir in den letzten 2 Monaten das gesamte Wohnzimmer renoviert haben, musste dann auch (leider) unsere gefühlte 100 jahre alte Anlage weichen, diese wurde damals nur zum Musikhören gebraucht (also keinerlei Verbindung zum TV-Gerät). Im Moment hört meine Mutter jetzt immer über den DvD-Player Musik, da dieser aber ja nur die im TV-Gerät integrierten Boxen zur Verfügung, die ja nicht das Wahre sind. Wir suchen jetzt (am besten in einem Pack zusammen) ein System bestehend aus einem Verstärker und 2 Boxen, wo wir sowohl das TV Gerät als auch den DvD-Player jeweils separat anschließen können, damit wir auch über den DvD-Player Musik hören können ohne das der TV angeschaltet ist, also quasi am Verstärker minimum 2 Cinch (bzw. 2 x 2) Anschlüsse. Vorgaben von meiner Mutter: der ganze Spaß darf nicht mehr als 100€ kosten!^^
Danke schonmal im vorraus!

mfg
Tyro

PS: Das Wohnzimmer ist ~ 40 qm groß!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2010)

_Also mal ganz ehrlich..100€ für ne komplette Anlage..?

Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht..

Und dann noch für ein 40m² Zimmer..


Sry..aber Budget aufstocken oder die alte Anlage nutzen ;-)
_


----------



## Tyro (10. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also mal ganz ehrlich..100€ für ne komplette Anlage..?
> 
> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht..
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Budget hat meine Mutter gesetzt und ich sollt mich nur mal erkundigen, ob es was gibt, aber es soll ja keine ganze Anlage sein, ein einfach kleinerer Verstärker mit 2 Boxen würde schon reichen und die 40 qm sind Wohn und Esszimmer zusammen, zu beschallen ist nur das Wohnzimmer also vllt ~ 20 qm (sorry hatte das eben falsch geschrieben)! Aber, wie gesagt, ich bin ein totaler Laie in dieser Richtung, wenns halt nicht geht, gehts nicht und btw, die alte Anlage geht nicht mehr, die hat das Auf- und Abbauen und das Hin- und Hergetragen während der Renovierung nocht so gut vertragen und hat jetzt nach 20 Jahren doch mal den Dienst quittiert!


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja einfach eine Kompaktanlage von Sony oder Philips nehmen die 2 Cinch-Anschlüsse hat. Solche gibts für 100€...oder bei ebay gebraucht n kleinen Verstärker/Receiver + 2 Boxen ersteigern, das ist auch klein Problem bei 100€.


----------

